# Has the Wuhan Virus changed your daily life?



## PhuBai70

The liberals and the MSM don't like the virus referred to as the Wuhan Virus but screw them and their political correctness. It started in Wuhan, China so that's good enough for me. 
Now that I've got that off my chest, how are all of you dealing with this current situation? Are you staying home more? Are you going out but avoiding crowds? Have you postponed or cancelled any plans? 
Or, are you ignoring it altogether and going about your daily routines as usual?


----------



## paratrooper

There are no reported cases of the virus in our community / county, as of yet. We went in and had our taxes prepared today. While we were there, a few calls came in with people canceling cause of what's going on.

After that, we went and had lunch out. We were a bit ahead of the 12 noon crowd, so it wasn't busy. We then went to Walmart and picked up a few things. Paper products such as toilet paper, paper towels, and tissues were sold out. No problems buying other items we needed.

No idea as to how long or how severe this all might get. We are taking it seriously and adjusting accordingly. We are both retired, so we can stay in and away from others as we see fit.

All in all, our community is acting pretty responsible about it all. We don't see a lot of others masked up or anything. I think within another week or so, the stock in stores will be adequately restocked. This caught a lot of manufacturers off-guard, so it will take them a bit to ramp up production.

This is and will be a learning experience for all. As a society, we've taken a lot of things for granted. This will make us come to realize just how fragile living life can be.


----------



## rustygun

I have been trying my normal routine until I had to shop for food. The stores are empty. I went 3 places just to find hamburger. I have never seen anything like this where I live. Store shelves empty. weird.. It seems obvious the media is using this to sell commercials now. "what you need to know about H-19 after this commercial message". I honestly don't know what to think about it. Its a flu like many others most people who would get it will be just fine but people who already have health issues are at risk. It's not like a plague. I am being somewhat conscience about it but have made no real changes. I will be interested to see what things are like in a week or two.


----------



## tony pasley

I am living life as normal, don't see any reason to change what I do. I could if it became needed stay home for about 6 months with no problem any way, but I could have done that last year or the year before that


----------



## PhuBai70

I live in a pretty populated part of town and panic buying has been crazy around here.


----------



## Goldwing

We are paying extra close attention to the older relatives so they can avoid those who may be ill. We bought a bit more in groceries so we can avoid going back as soon as usual.
I have thought a bit more about being prepared for those who are unprepared.
Water first, then food, followed closely by shelter.
I think that if I could, I would be happy to help out those who didn't have things squared away.

GW


----------



## PhuBai70

Goldwing said:


> We are paying extra close attention to the older relatives so they can avoid those who may be ill. We bought a bit more in groceries so we can avoid going back as soon as usual.
> I have thought a bit more about being prepared for those who are unprepared.
> Water first, then food, followed closely by shelter.
> I think that if I could, I would be happy to help out those who didn't have things squared away.
> GW


One of the reasons I started this is because I know there are some older members here (like me) and I wanted to see how they were dealing with this. My youngest son and my daughter have called me and said to let them know if I needed anything because they have plenty. My oldest son lives with me so he has what I have.


----------



## Slowalkintexan

Our dddd governor ordered all bars, restaurants, fast food places, closed to inside dining....grrrrr.....
bought extra whiskey yesterday,
Got lots of Tabasco


----------



## PhuBai70

I've been waiting for restaurants and fast food places to be restricted if not closed. The employees are handling your food. Since the authorities are trying to slow down the spread of the virus I assumed they would take these steps eventually.


----------



## PhuBai70

Yeah, that's really funny. I'm surprised you don't have a clown for an avatar.
Set the virus aside for a moment and understand, if you can, how the panic alone is restricting everyone's daily lives. It will get worse before it gets better so I'll be curious to see if you're still posting clever comments in a few months.


----------



## Jeb Stuart

Lol, I bet you have a melt down before the Virus hits ya.


----------



## PhuBai70

I'm not melting down and I'm not in a panic. I have not changed one thing in my daily life. I just think your post was stupid.


----------



## paratrooper

My wife and I are retired. Our health is good. We do not have any under-lying health issues. We are financially secure and own our house outright, and don't have any credit card bills.

We are very fortunate indeed! *BUT*.......there are plenty that aren't in our position. Those are the ones we think about. Sick or not, this pandemic can affect many in various ways.

By simply having one's work hours cut back, can be devastating to a family who is already living paycheck to paycheck. Or.....if you do have under-lying health issues and have to be on guard all the time to keep your risks low. Or.....the young family where both parents work and you have children, you are suddenly under great pressure to find care for your children who are all school age and no longer going to school.

I could go on and on, but I think I've made my point. I don't see anything funny or entertaining about any of what is occurring. People are dying. It's that serious. People are struggling to see their way thru this. People are suffering.

You're new here. You made your point and you have labeled yourself in such a way that is very odd. Hopefully, you'll rethink what you've posted and change your mindset to some degree.

If not, I would imagine your time spent here will be very disappointing.


----------



## mdi

The only problems I'm having/seeing is the panic of those in my small town. Mandated restaurant closings. Mandated gathering size. Fear of other human beings, and the worst is panic buying. I'm not afraid although I am on the other side of 70 as I'm in fairly good health. Wife has been pretty susceptible to pneumonia in the past so, we're taking care because of that, but no more than any other cold/flu season. I cuss the democrats and media for 90% of the panic, hoarding, and politically motivated fear mongering...

FWIW, people have forgotten the swine flu pandemic and the many, many more infected and the many, many more deaths. But that was when a democrat was in office, so there was no politically motivated panic...


----------



## PhuBai70

*"FWIW, people have forgotten the swine flu pandemic and the many, many more infected and the many, many more deaths. But that was when a democrat was in office, so there was no politically motivated panic..."*

I totally agree with this.


----------



## Goldwing

The death toll in Italy has reached 2,000. Let's have a big belly laugh at that.
I take that news pretty seriously.

GW


----------



## PhuBai70

Goldwing said:


> The death toll in Italy has reached 2,000. Let's have a big belly laugh at that.
> I take that news pretty seriously.
> GW


Italy was hit hard from the beginning. I heard that it is because their population has a high ratio of elderly people. That makes sense given what we've heard about who is most at risk.


----------



## RK3369

PhuBai70 said:


> Italy was hit hard from the beginning. I heard that it is because their population has a high ratio of elderly people. That makes sense given what we've heard about who is most at risk.


yes. We are in the age group and health status group (70 with other health conditions) that is supposed to be most at risk from this. I still keep books for two clients. I use Quickbooks Online for them both so I can work remotely which I have told both I am doing beginning yesterday. I told them I would not go to their offices until this passes, whenever that is. They can scan and email me copies of their bills for payment, I can process their bank deposits remotely and pay almost all of their bills online anyhow.

We are staying at home and away from people as much as possible. We live in a city that has traditionally had a large St Patricks Day celebration every year. The events have been cancelled this year however many people have still come into this city and decided they they were going to party anyhow. That conduct bothers me tremendously. These are younger people, say 20's through 50's, who have decided that their partying life means more to them than their concern about spreading this virus. We drove through town yesterday on the way to a funeral for a friend in another town. We saw a good number of younger folks sitting in sidewalk cafes and restaurants eating and drinking, doing exactly what the health officials are advising against. I am appalled at the lack of concern young people seems to have for anyone else but themselves. This does not bode well for the future of the world in my opinion.


----------



## Jeb Stuart

I deleted the post as it was offensive and for that I apologize. However, I will not sit around in Fear. Nor will I keep posting about this fear over and over. Yes, I will take necessary precations, Take care of my family and help any elderly friends I have etc.
And I am one of those that will lose a paycheck for a long time. So Please before you condemn me take a breather. And lighten up. Crying in your beer is not going to make things better for anyone.
And NO I do not get a laugh about 2,000 people dead in Italy or anywhere.

By the way, PHU BI, I was making the joke in light of your original post about the stupid Political nonsense of politically correct. And in that Regard, I agree with you.


----------



## rickclark28

They postponed voting today in Ohio. Schools and all functions with large groups of people are canceled. There has been a buying frenzy since last Thursday on ALL items.
*It would be hard not to be bothered by all of this but we have always for the most part been ready for such situations.
*I take it in stride more now that I have a 11yr. old grand daughter to take care of.
*We have a good group of neighbors and support network. I have noticed some people stepping up and looking out for others. But I have noticed some real stupid acts of rudeness at the stores. Limiting going out now. One thing we have changed is stepping up security and setting up safety parameters for the property and keeping all family members close by.
*The big thing for me is I just do not trust politicians or the media and find it very hard to trust anything they do or say. I am very suspicious of all this and will attempt not to be too critical. What is next remains to be seen so hang in there and protect the ones you love.
*Anyone else finding it hard to trust what information or data they are feeding us? 
Be safe and keep your powder dry!


----------



## Jeb Stuart

No, I do not trust politicians and I especially do not trust the news. They make a living off of fear. And more the fear the more thay promote it. Sensationalism is the heart of any New Source. And People everywhere are contributing to this fear. It is a snowball effect. As I said before, I fear a text message driver than I do the virus. 
13 teens killed every single day by text messaging and yet, how many of those deaths did you hear about in the news today? None. There is no sensationalism in it for them. It does not sell ads.


----------



## pic

I go outside twice a day to drag all the dead bodies off the sidewalks. 

Lol, it's tough to see everyone biting on this ,,hook line n sinker.
The pandemic is causing more harm then the actual virus. 
The only thing I can be witness to is Chinese people wearing masks.
They've been wearing masks for years, lol.
Does anyone know, anyone that is corona virus infected??????


----------



## RK3369

Personally, I am generally skeptical of anything any politician says. I tend to trust scientists and doctors more. They aren’t as good at lying as old politicians. I am still bothered by the defiant attitude of younger people who don’t seem to care about the possible effects of any of this. It bothers me greatly because I see it as an attitude of society in general. Hell, we’ve abandoned our obligation to feed and care for our children to the public school system so why worry about any ill effects on any other family group, or for that matter, anybody’s family? Our greatest strength in this country has always been family and friends. That doesn’t seem to matter anymore.


----------



## Jeb Stuart

When my son graduated from High School two years ago, and set to go off to college, he came to me and said Dad, I have some things I want to do before I go to college. He then told me that he was ging to Boliva. Reason, to help rebuild a Orphanage. He went on his own dime. Came back and told me, Dad, I feel like I owe this country something. Joined the National Guard as a medic. His choice as he desire his to help people.
During Boot camp, he complained about a sore leg. Said it was excruciating. Went to sick call about three times and they told him it was nothing. He endured, said he would not quite no matter what. He later ended up in a cast from his foot up to his hip. Turned out he was broken.
He stayed in went as a hold over. Months went by. He said he felt like a prisoner. But would not quite. They tried to release him on a medical discharge. His SGT went to bat for him and they let him stay without PAY for three months.
Then went to Fort Houston. Finished with Honors and chosen as Platoon Leader. (85 )men' When he asked them why they choose him, they told him "Because you do the right thing all the time."

Point, Not all young kids are Snowflakes. He told me the greatest thing in his life was going to Boliva. He wants to go BACK. Now in college, wants to be a EMT part time.


----------



## pic

RK3369 said:


> Personally, I am generally skeptical of anything any politician says. I tend to trust scientists and doctors more. They aren't as good at lying as old politicians. I am still bothered by the defiant attitude of younger people who don't seem to care about the possible effects of any of this. It bothers me greatly because I see it as an attitude of society in general. Hell, we've abandoned our obligation to feed and care for our children to the public school system so why worry about any ill effects on any other family group, or for that matter, anybody's family? Our greatest strength in this country has always been family and friends. That doesn't seem to matter anymore.


Greatest strength in this country. ( Family and Friends ) ? Hmm.
I wouldn't be so quick to put down our young players in the USA.
They do defend our freedoms (militarily) more so then a paranoid bunch of old men posting on a gun forum,lol


----------



## RK3369

You think the greatest strength of this country is a bunch of young people defending us? Well, young Communists defended Viet Nam during that war, Young North Koreans did the same in the Korean conflict. Family usually ranks above everything else unless you absolutely have no regard for your siblings. I'm not diminishing the contributions of our young service men and women. What I am saying is that young people in general don't seem to have any concern for anything but themselves, but then those like that likely don't sign up for military service either. The ones I saw out eating and drinking in close proximity to their peers sure didn't seem too concerned about whether or not they picked up the coronavirus. But then it sounds like you're pretty much poo poohing this whole thing anyhow. ..."remove the dead bodies from the sidewalks....".


----------



## rickclark28

I agree all kids are NOT "snowflakes". We have honored several locally here in Ohio who gave their lives defending our freedoms. Too many funerals...
Yes there are many of all ages that do not care for anything but themselves.


----------



## Jeb Stuart

My son told me a story of how these kids moved him so much. He said he had to really hold the tears back when they talked about how they miss their mothers and fathers, brothers and sisters.
But added on a light side. The one thing they wished for was to be able to have a bicycle.
Yep, just a simple Bike.
Go to the local high school near me and they are driving BMW's, Suv's etc. And they love to protest. Protest is their thing. But actually walking the walk is not. Whining is their strong suit.


----------



## RK3369

Jeb Stuart said:


> My son told me a story of how these kids moved him so much. He said he had to really hold the tears back when they talked about how they miss their mothers and fathers, brothers and sisters.
> But added on a light side. The one thing they wished for was to be able to have a bicycle.
> Yep, just a simple Bike.
> Go to the local high school near me and they are driving BMW's, Suv's etc. And they love to protest. Protest is their thing. But actually walking the walk is not. Whining is their strong suit.


My point, exactly. Self indulgent little twerps.


----------



## pic

RK3369 said:


> You think the greatest strength of this country is a bunch of young people defending us? Well, young Communists defended Viet Nam during that war, Young North Koreans did the same in the Korean conflict. Family usually ranks above everything else unless you absolutely have no regard for your siblings. I'm not diminishing the contributions of our young service men and women. What I am saying is that young people in general don't seem to have any concern for anything but themselves, but then those like that likely don't sign up for military service either. The ones I saw out eating and drinking in close proximity to their peers sure didn't seem too concerned about whether or not they picked up the coronavirus. But then it sounds like you're pretty much poo poohing this whole thing anyhow. ..."remove the dead bodies from the sidewalks....".


Don't get mad at me, Im just putting out an Opinion, 
I'm sounding harshly. I apologize for that my Syracuse friend n neighbor. 
Rochester here, snowbird in fla. lol

I've lost plenty of confidence in our media information sources, yes ,I'm guilty. 
Is there an underlying conspiracy adding to the fear ? I think there is IMO. 
I can understand yours, mine n others fears .

Where are the PULITIZER PRIZE WINNING PHOTOS of this major disaster that's rocking our WORLD.
lol.

Anyway , they're pumping all kinds of money into our economy, Trump will have plenty left to play with. 
Trump I


----------



## Slowalkintexan

I think more people are going to die of the panic, than the virus.

Did you know that most of the leather and textile factories in Northern Italy were sold to the Chinese a few years ago..Since then they have brought in over 100,000 Chinese from Wuhan province.
Think about it,,,, that is where the virus is from, and by doing that China got 100,000 people out of their country so they don’t have to take care fo them,,....and those people keep sending money back to relatives left behind,,,,Seems a pretty sweet deal for the Chinese government,


----------



## wirenut

I hope all the jokes and sarcastic remarks make the posters feel better.
I find some of them humorous enough to lighten up our fears.
In all seriousness though I have a non-curable cancer with a compromised immune system so this crap is serious to me.
I have been more careful than ever.
Just be sensible and be safe.


----------



## PhuBai70

wirenut said:


> I hope all the jokes and sarcastic remarks make the posters feel better.
> I find some of them humorous enough to lighten up our fears.
> In all seriousness though I have a non-curable cancer with a compromised immune system so this crap is serious to me.
> I have been more careful than ever.
> Just be sensible and be safe.


I'm sorry to hear that, wirenut. You hang in there and do whatever you have to do to stay safe.


----------



## RK3369

I am sorry for your situation also. It still bothers me though that there are those who put little creedence in the potential impacts of this on some other Americans. To me, that is sad and, in point of fact, may also be deadly.


----------



## Jeb Stuart

Yes, very sorry to hear that Wingnut. Obviously you are between a rock and a hard place. Keep the faith Brother. Stay strong.


----------



## Goldwing

I donated plasma today and as is my habit I first went into the restroom to wash my hands. There was a man in there sniffling and coughing. I opened the door with a paper towel, went to the front desk and told the receptionist what I witnessed. 
They took it very seriously and found that the sick guy was waiting for a donor in the parking lot and he had not traveled past the restroom. His passenger who was hooked up and donating plasma and the tech who set up the donation were removed from the premises. I don't know what happened after.

Point is if you are sick, STAY HOME! Don't be the selfish dumbass that causes others to suffer.

GW


----------



## stokes

paratrooper said:


> My wife and I are retired. Our health is good. We do not have any under-lying health issues. We are financially secure and own our house outright, and don't have any credit card bills.
> 
> We are very fortunate indeed! *BUT*.......there are plenty that aren't in our position. Those are the ones we think about. Sick or not, this pandemic can affect many in various ways.
> 
> By simply having one's work hours cut back, can be devastating to a family who is already living paycheck to paycheck. Or.....if you do have under-lying health issues and have to be on guard all the time to keep your risks low. Or.....the young family where both parents work and you have children, you are suddenly under great pressure to find care for your children who are all school age and no longer going to school.
> 
> I could go on and on, but I think I've made my point. I don't see anything funny or entertaining about any of what is occurring. People are dying. It's that serious. People are struggling to see their way thru this. People are suffering.
> 
> You're new here. You made your point and you have labeled yourself in such a way that is very odd. Hopefully, you'll rethink what you've posted and change your mindset to some degree.
> 
> If not, I would imagine your time spent here will be very disappointing.


But wait,werent you the one that posted the "corolla virus" meme?


----------



## paratrooper

stokes said:


> But wait,werent you the one that posted the "corolla virus" meme?


Yes, I was the one in question. I was making light of what some were doing, in regards to buying up all the toilet paper.

And.....I made light of what I was going to do, while I still had the time. It was all in jest, and if you had trouble seeing that, well I guess you have some things that you need to work on.


----------



## stokes

No,I didnt have trouble seeing it was in jest,as a matter of fact I have no problem with it.My point is it just seems odd that you would be scolding someone for making another joke.


----------



## Brazos Dan

RK3369 said:


> yes. We are in the age group and health status group (70 with other health conditions) that is supposed to be most at risk from this. I still keep books for two clients. I use Quickbooks Online for them both so I can work remotely which I have told both I am doing beginning yesterday. I told them I would not go to their offices until this passes, whenever that is. They can scan and email me copies of their bills for payment, I can process their bank deposits remotely and pay almost all of their bills online anyhow.
> 
> We are staying at home and away from people as much as possible. We live in a city that has traditionally had a large St Patricks Day celebration every year. The events have been cancelled this year however many people have still come into this city and decided they they were going to party anyhow. That conduct bothers me tremendously. These are younger people, say 20's through 50's, who have decided that their partying life means more to them than their concern about spreading this virus. We drove through town yesterday on the way to a funeral for a friend in another town. We saw a good number of younger folks sitting in sidewalk cafes and restaurants eating and drinking, doing exactly what the health officials are advising against. I am appalled at the lack of concern young people seems to have for anyone else but themselves. This does not bode well for the future of the world in my opinion.


If elderly parents and grandparents threatened to write these Tide Pod munchers out of their wills, the Gen Z might have more consideration for the lives of the elderly.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Jean and I are torn:
We have a new car awaiting us at the dealership, but I am in the most-vulnerable-to-COVID-19 cohort, and I'd like to live long enough, and comfortably enough, to enjoy the car.
So we can't pick it up, even though we both want to.
Dang!

At the same time, my rheumatologist and my cardiologist insist upon me travelling to them on the mainland for frequent checkups, as I recover from pneumonia and a slight heart complication.
So they're actually putting me at risk anyway.

Maybe Jean and I should just go and get the damn' car, regardless.
(We can't make up our minds on this one.)


----------



## pic

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Jean and I are torn:
> We have a new car awaiting us at the dealership, but I am in the most-vulnerable-to-COVID-19 cohort, and I'd like to live long enough, and comfortably enough, to enjoy the car.
> So we can't pick it up, even though we both want to.
> Dang!
> 
> At the same time, my rheumatologist and my cardiologist insist upon me travelling to them on the mainland for frequent checkups, as I recover from pneumonia and a slight heart complication.
> So they're actually putting me at risk anyway.
> 
> Maybe Jean and I should just go and get the damn' car, regardless.
> (We can't make up our minds on this one.)


If Your recovery is going well. Call the Dr, maybe a video conference call will suffice.


----------



## pic

pic said:


> If Your recovery is going well. Call the Dr, maybe a video conference call will suffice.


The dealership will deliver the car to you. 
It's technically not a sale until it's delivered. I've had cars delivered in the past


----------



## pic

If the flu virus is contracted, you fight the affects the best way you can.
Good luck.
Destroying the economy, people losing their jobs, children can't go to school, and creating a pandemic chaotic unsafe situation is like WTF, LOL.
Cant buy food, toilet paper ?? Cmon with the toilet paper, The NY Times will work just as well.
Talk about a MANUFACTURED CRISIS !!!!!


----------



## rickclark28

wirenut, will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. I for one really wish you the best.
*I am in the same circumstance and after x3 surgeries to stay ahead of my issues I still have to take these current issues very serious. I just got a bit stable these past months and than this "Chinese Wuhan Virus" grace's our shores. I will be taking steps as much as one can.
*It is concerning how some younger people do not get that there is chance they could be a carrier. Not just with the younger generations but with many in our society you can not fix "stupid".
*I can take the humor in this better than some and I have to remember on a forum format it is tough to judge intent in most posts. Everyone here really is pulling for you.
*You do what you can to take care of yourself and again from my family and I -> we wish you only the best. God Speed wirenut and keep your powder dry. Rick


----------



## rickclark28

pic-> I too am very suspicious of all this and will be careful and prepare but I trust no politician or the press. Will take care of my family and myself at all cost. I find all the hype interesting and suspect. Just me sharing the following with you. Not intended to offend anyone. I will now go back to cleaning my Mark III 22/45 and attempt to figure out my hammer issue. Be safe pic. Rick

_It was the Night Before Martial Law - A Poem by Mike Stone _

Let's take an old virus, say for the common cold,
And rename it in a way that's shiny and bold.
We'll bend both the rules and the law willy-nilly,
We'll call it a pandemic and scare everyone silly

Can you see the genius of our clever caper?
People are fighting right now over worthless toilet paper.
They're afraid of a cough, they're afraid of a sneeze,
They're pushing and shoving, and not saying please.

It's full-on panic, and we started it all.
Oh how we love to watch dumb people brawl.
Impeachment didn't work, no one swallowed that pill,
So we'll crash the economy and break the people's will.
(there is more look it up)


----------



## Jeb Stuart

Call the Virus any name you want. China Virus, Wuhan Virus etc.

I call it


----------



## PhuBai70

It's obvious that most of us here feel that while the virus is very dangerous the panic has been manufactured and fueled by the Democrats and their MSM lap dogs. The only possible reason for this is to hurt Trump in November. For them to cause all of this chaos simply for political gain and power reinforces the fact that they are despicable people who do not care about American citizens. 
They are the true enemy of our America more so than the North Koreans, Iranians or Russians.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Interesting: Canada has closed its border with the US: No inessential travel.
But the Progressives on the US side are adamant that our southern border with Mexico be left open to all comers.

Maybe the Mexicans will bring TP with them, as a bribe.
.


----------



## PhuBai70

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Interesting: Canada has closed its border with the US: No inessential travel.
> But the Progressives on the US side are adamant that our southern border with Mexico be left open to all comers.
> 
> Maybe the Mexicans will bring TP with them, as a bribe.
> .


Yeah, but do they have 2 ply?


----------



## Steve M1911A1

PhuBai70 said:


> Yeah, but do they have 2 ply?


_¡Si, Señor!_ And they're all virgins, too!
.


----------



## paratrooper

Some might want to see it as a manufactured crisis for whatever reason or agenda they might have in mind. Maybe they were just waiting for one to amble by.

And yes, I can see a political party jumping on it and saying this and saying that. But, when the dust has settled and all the smoke has cleared, and at the end of the day, I just don't see any one particular party being any more moral or just than the others.


----------



## PhuBai70

paratrooper said:


> Some might want to see it as manufactured crisis for whatever reason or agenda they might have in mind. Maybe they were just waiting for one to amble by.
> 
> And yes, I can see a political party jumping on it and saying this and saying that. But, when the dust has settled and all the smoke has cleared, and at the end of the day, I just don't see any one particular party being any more moral or just than the others.


I know that the Swine Flu in 2009 was different than the current virus but it still spread from person to person. In the US alone there were 60 million cases with 265,000 hospitalized and 12,000 deaths. 
I don't remember much of a panic or closures at all and certainly nothing anywhere near what we have today. 
Why was there no media fueled mass panic? Because there was a Democrat in the White House and he was their golden boy (no slur intended). I also don't recall the Republicans slamming Obama on a daily basis.
I'm not a Republican and they have their faults as well but the Democrats are pond scum plain and simple. If given the chance, they will destroy our country.


----------



## mdi

Goldwing said:


> The death toll in Italy has reached 2,000. Let's have a big belly laugh at that.
> I take that news pretty seriously.
> 
> GW


If you can trust the numbers supplied by today's media, then yes, that is serious. I stopped believing everything I read in the newspapers or see on the news 40 years ago. I read stories of events I witnessed, had personal connections/experiences with and the "reports" were very different than what actually happened. Also my teen aged daughter witnessed a kid riding his skateboard hit by a car and when she read it in the newspaper, she asked me "why is this so different than what really happened?" The only thing I could say was what really happened wouldn't sell newspapers...


----------



## Goldwing

paratrooper said:


> Some might want to see it as a manufactured crisis for whatever reason or agenda they might have in mind. Maybe they were just waiting for one to amble by.
> 
> And yes, I can see a political party jumping on it and saying this and saying that. But, when the dust has settled and all the smoke has cleared, and at the end of the day,* I just don't see any one particular party being any more moral or just than the others.*




'Troop, I want to point one thing out. While this outbreak was getting rolling in Wuhan, coincidentally, Nancy Pelosi and her band of prevaricators, hypocrites, and one fat dwarf finally decided to bring their articles of impeachment to the senate for trial. 
That was a month after Pelosi stated that this was urgent and she was "Prayerful" about it.
This trial was the focus of our so called leaders when they should and could have been taking steps to keep the virus in check and save American lives and our economy. 
As far as being moral is concerned, How about the Democrats celebrating the suggestion that we can commit infanticide after a botched abortion. Governor Ralph Northam was recorded as he layed out the whole procedure. IS THAT MORAL?

GW


----------



## MoMan

There could be real underlying problems with this virus going forward, we just don't know. The young people that are going about their normal routines have no idea what the future holds with this thing. It could be something that will lay dormant in them for years, or even decades, and come up all of a sudden. It could slowly destroy lung tissue, we just don't know. This thing is very scary, and needs to be taken seriously. It is a political hot button right now, which makes no sense to me. 
Being 'old school', I would expect ALL AMERICANS band together, and fight this thing, like we've done with other serious issues that we have faced. BUT, I'm afraid we have become so 'fractured' as a nation, that people can't figure out that we ALL need each other at certain times.


----------



## Goldwing

And now the Democrats are voting to add abortion money to the coronavirus relief bill. Morality at its' finest.

GW


----------



## paratrooper

I just don't immerse myself into politics as deeply as some others might. I like to keep abreast of what is going on, so I do that.

Me? I just don't have any use for politicians or politics. I'm not implying that I have a better solution or know of a better system. 

I'm 65 and the fact that I've kept my distance from politics all those years, have served me well. 

If I were to be backed into a corner and told that I had to identify with a specific political party, it would be Republican, as I do tend to lean to the right. 

It's my opinion that any political party wouldn't have any problem rolling around in the mud to some degree, if it happened to advance their interests or agenda.


----------



## PhuBai70

paratrooper said:


> I just don't immerse myself into politics as deeply as some others might. I like to keep abreast of what is going on, so I do that.
> 
> Me? I just don't have any use for politicians or politics. I'm not implying that I have a better solution or know of a better system.
> 
> I'm 65 and the fact that I've kept my distance from politics all those years, have served me well.
> 
> If I were to be backed into a corner and told that I had to identify with a specific political party, it would be Republican, as I do tend to lean to the right.
> 
> It's my opinion that any political party wouldn't have any problem rolling around in the mud to some degree, if it happened to advance their interests or agenda.


It's true that there are very few decent politicians since most of them are more concerned with keeping their jobs instead of serving the public. The Republicans definitely have their problems which is one reason I left the party several years ago. I still vote for them because I would never vote for a Democrat.
My daughter says I only follow politics so I will have something to complain about. I told her that was nonsense, I'm old so I can always find something to complain about.


----------



## Goldwing

When one party consistently votes to take away my constitutional rights I take notice. When the same party fights tooth and nail to open the borders and give all who enter free health care, food cards and housing, I think, Hmmm, what does this party have to gain from this?
When they scream voter suppression because we want voter ID laws, I'm getting a clue. When everyone who disagrees with their agenda is a racist NAZI, I think it's just a matter of time before they somehow get into control of this country and cause some problems that will be impossible to solve.

GW


----------



## PhuBai70

Goldwing said:


> When one party consistently votes to take away my constitutional rights I take notice. When the same party fights tooth and nail to open the borders and give all who enter free health care, food cards and housing, I think, Hmmm, what does this party have to gain from this?
> When they scream voter suppression because we want voter ID laws, I'm getting a clue. When everyone who disagrees with their agenda is a racist NAZI, I think it's just a matter of time before they somehow get into control of this country and cause some problems that will be impossible to solve.
> 
> GW


That's right. The Democrats no longer hide their agenda and this election cycle has proven that. When they take back the White House, and they eventually will, the America we grew up in will come under attack by it's own government.


----------



## rickclark28

Ohio has canceled renewing and applying for CCW Licenses. Possibly just a precaution to stop the virus. I will be glad when this all is over. Too many people have lost their perspective. Keep yourself safe and protect the ones you love.
Buckeye Firearms Association has learned that due to health concerns about coronavirus, some Ohio Sheriff offices are canceling appointments for Concealed Handgun Licenses (CHLs), temporarily suspending applications and renewals, or limiting hours for license processing. The situation varies from county to county.


----------



## SSGN_Doc

I work for a family owned small business. It is a Orthotic and Prosthetic company. Most folks have a pretty quick grasp of the prosthetic side of things and what we do there. The business problem is that prosthetic patients are not super common. The biggest driver of amputations is diabetes. Everything about prosthetics is custom, which means they reimburse at a good rate from A business perspective. However, as I already stated, they aren’t as common as most would think. We also have two competing businesses in our area.

what keeps the doors open is the Orthotic side of the business. We fit braces, splints, slings, diabetic and orthopedic footwear, custom shoe inserts to try to prevent diabetics from becoming amputees. Lots of our braces and supports are for patients going in for surgeries on shoulders, wrists, knees, hips, ankles feet, as well as spinal surgeries For stabilization during the recovery process and sometimes for protection prior to surgery.

With the national outlook for hospital bed availability becoming a critical resource,in the next few weeks, our major referral sources, (orthopedic surgical practices) are putting a halt to any non-emergency surgeries in order to minimize hospital stays for people who are not critically ill or in danger of losing life, limb, or function, without surgery. 

So, those nagging, shoulder problems, knee problems, etc. all go on hold. Our business went from about 30 patients per day to 5. We have custom fabrication orders in the wings awaiting insurance authorization to keep us building and delivering items, we already evaluated patients for, but those move at a trickle.

Those of us in the lab, have talked with the owner and we understand, that I order to actually keep the business alive for the long term, each of us will likely rotate in taking PTO, and then layoffs. Our shipping and receiving tech, took a voluntary layoff yesterday, as well as one of our part time billers. 

I’m taking on the shipping and receiving responsibilities.

our receptionist just got confirmation that she is pregnant, about 5 weeks after her husband returned from deployment with the Army National Guard. So, we want to protect her from exposures. 

My wife works at a bank loan department as a administrative, quality control officer. She has been given a laptop and told to work from home. 

So, yeah. Some things have changed in my day to day life, and I expect more changes to come.


----------



## pic

SSGN_Doc said:


> I work for a family owned small business. It is a Orthotic and Prosthetic company. Most folks have a pretty quick grasp of the prosthetic side of things and what we do there. The business problem is that prosthetic patients are not super common. The biggest driver of amputations is diabetes. Everything about prosthetics is custom, which means they reimburse at a good rate from A business perspective. However, as I already stated, they aren't as common as most would think. We also have two competing businesses in our area.
> 
> what keeps the doors open is the Orthotic side of the business. We fit braces, splints, slings, diabetic and orthopedic footwear, custom shoe inserts to try to prevent diabetics from becoming amputees. Lots of our braces and supports are for patients going in for surgeries on shoulders, wrists, knees, hips, ankles feet, as well as spinal surgeries For stabilization during the recovery process and sometimes for protection prior to surgery.
> 
> With the national outlook for hospital bed availability becoming a critical resource,in the next few weeks, our major referral sources, (orthopedic surgical practices) are putting a halt to any non-emergency surgeries in order to minimize hospital stays for people who are not critically ill or in danger of losing life, limb, or function, without surgery.
> 
> So, those nagging, shoulder problems, knee problems, etc. all go on hold. Our business went from about 30 patients per day to 5. We have custom fabrication orders in the wings awaiting insurance authorization to keep us building and delivering items, we already evaluated patients for, but those move at a trickle.
> 
> Those of us in the lab, have talked with the owner and we understand, that I order to actually keep the business alive for the long term, each of us will likely rotate in taking PTO, and then layoffs. Our shipping and receiving tech, took a voluntary layoff yesterday, as well as one of our part time billers.
> 
> I'm taking on the shipping and receiving responsibilities.
> 
> our receptionist just got confirmation that she is pregnant, about 5 weeks after her husband returned from deployment with the Army National Guard. So, we want to protect her from exposures.
> 
> My wife works at a bank loan department as a administrative, quality control officer. She has been given a laptop and told to work from home.
> 
> So, yeah. Some things have changed in my day to day life, and I expect more changes to come.


We should have let it play out . Instead of destroying our businesses and throwing our economy into a full blown recession. 
It'll all work out for you !!!
The money they've released, congressionally approved will keep you above water , hopefully!!
I have more sympathy for a small business facing economic death then I care for someone who's in fear of a potential virus.
It just doesn't make sense!!!!
Good luck my friend


----------



## pic

The old folks who are worried about the corona virus, should be allowed to catch the virus. Not destroy the economy. Everything is ass backwards.


----------



## RK3369

pic said:


> The old folks who are worried about the corona virus, should be allowed to catch the virus. Not destroy the economy. Everything is ass backwards.


Catch the virus, and do what??? Die???


----------



## pic

RK3369 said:


> Catch the virus, and do what??? Die???


It's effect when diagnosed has been as mild as a common cold.
Fear mongers believe it's a death sentence.
That's the farthest from the truth.
You'll be fine, Stress reduces your bodies immunity


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Sorry, *pic*, but my PCP (family-practice doctor) is of the strong opinion that people like me, both old and recovering from serious illness, are at severe risk of a very agonizing and uncomfortable death, should we contract COVID-19.

The "Chinese disease" can be as mild as the common cold...in strong, young bodies. Or it can kill them, too. It's a crap-shoot, with the odds stacked against you.

One thing that you wrote is undeniably true: "Stress reduces your [body's] immunity." Recovering from serious illness (_i.e._, stress) severely compromises one's immune system, making it easy for the "Chinese virus" to finish the job.


----------



## pic

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Sorry, *pic*, but my PCP (family-practice doctor) is of the strong opinion that people like me, both old and recovering from serious illness, are at severe risk of a very agonizing and uncomfortable death, should we contract COVID-19.
> 
> The "Chinese disease" can be as mild as the common cold...in strong, young bodies. Or it can kill them, too. It's a crap-shoot, with the odds stacked against you.
> 
> One thing that you wrote is undeniably true: "Stress reduces your [body's] immunity." Recovering from serious illness (_i.e._, stress) severely compromises one's immune system, making it easy for the "Chinese virus" to finish the job.


Sorry Steve,
Your Dr is probably right, he couldn't really say differently, you think .
My Dr told me the same thing three days ago after my surgery.
I'm mending also, but the hysteria is gonna kill me before the virus lol.
Sorry about your illness, I realize you're on the mend. 
The uncertainty of this corona virus is unbelievable. 
Get well. NO STRESS,lol.


----------



## Goldwing

I could tell a Corona joke,
You probably won't get it.

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1

I _could_ get it.
Really, I could.


----------



## RK3369

pic said:


> It's effect when diagnosed has been as mild as a common cold.
> Fear mongers believe it's a death sentence.
> That's the farthest from the truth.
> You'll be fine, Stress reduces your bodies immunity


That attitude is exactly why many more will die than otherwise if people were considerate of everybody and did what was being recommended by the medical experts. I am surprised at your lack of consideration for others. So how was your Spring Break at the beach?


----------



## pic

RK3369 said:


> That attitude is exactly why many more will die than otherwise if people were considerate of everybody and did what was being recommended by the medical experts. I am surprised at your lack of consideration for others. So how was your Spring Break at the beach?


Lol, Im a very considerate person, I just don't panic when the political media tries to induce fear. Global warming for example.
Playing a little devils advocate maybe.
I was taught to know your sources, trust your sources. 
I was never much of a follower throughout my life, you'll have to forgive my untrustworthy attitude of the media. 
I'm beyond my spring breaking days. Thank you anyway


----------



## RK3369

I don’t trust the media at all either. They are nothing but a party line mouthpiece for either side depending on the network, and that is sad for us all. I do, however, trust physicians like Anthony Fauci and others who are saying this is bad, and who are now beginning to get critical of younger generations who are not taking this seriously.

I just heard on our evening news at 6:30 that we have our first confirmed case of Covid-19 at one of our two local hospitals. This definitely concerns me as we are just past a large celebration period here that the City administration was very reluctant to shut down because of the money involved for this area. Personally I think that was the wrong decision.


----------



## PhuBai70

We are still in the early stages and this thing will get worse before it plays out. The number of cases and the number of deaths will go up. 
I never watch the network news channels (2, 4 and 7) and the only cable news I watch is Fox. Do I trust _everything_ they say? No. But, when they report on something that interests me I do an internet search to find out as much as I can about that item. In all fairness I do trust most of what they report. There's a reason why the Democrats and the liberal media hate them.


----------



## pic

RK3369 said:


> I don't trust the media at all either. They are nothing but a party line mouthpiece for either side depending on the network, and that is sad for us all. I do, however, trust physicians like Anthony Fauci and others who are saying this is bad, and who are now beginning to get critical of younger generations who are not taking this seriously.
> 
> I just heard on our evening news at 6:30 that we have our first confirmed case of Covid-19 at one of our two local hospitals. This definitely concerns me as we are just past a large celebration period here that the City administration was very reluctant to shut down because of the money involved for this area. Personally I think that was the wrong decision.


You can't believe they're actually concerned with saving lives .
It's purely political. IMO
This isn't about consideration for the safety of your life.
People are naive to think it's about them. It's purely a power struggle or chess game to see who blinks or screws up first


----------



## pic

Everyone is covering their BUTTS


----------



## RK3369

pic said:


> You can't believe they're actually concerned with saving lives .
> It's purely political. IMO
> This isn't about consideration for the safety of your life.
> People are naive to think it's about them. It's purely a power struggle or chess game to see who blinks or screws up first


Wow, so cynical. I realize there's always politics in every issue but I do think this is serious. All I can say is stay safe...


----------



## paratrooper

I could say _sorry_, this has nothing to do with politics. But.....I won't. But......I will say this. It has absolutely *NOTHING* to do with politics. It's a frigging health issue, plain & simple.

Sure, as I mentioned previously, there are those that are going to try their level best and spin it into a political issue. That's nothing more than sick minds and privately held agendas at play.

As much as I could try to bend, twist, and contort my mind in such a way as to allow me to believe that politics is at play here, I simply cannot. For that, I am grateful.

It's a very serious issue playing out here. And, even though China is saying the cases are diminishing there, I say BS! They're just putting a spin on it. You can't trust China to say or do the right thing, any more than you can N. Korea. Both are lying sacks of human waste.


----------



## pic

RK3369 said:


> Wow, so cynical. I realize there's always politics in every issue but I do think this is serious. All I can say is stay safe...


A test ( optional ) lol , good luck

Hypothetical, if you're on a sinking ship then realized they're lacking enough life boats to save everyone 
The ship has women and children. Some of the men , women and children, Come to find out are illegally on board the ship.
But help is on the way.
We are abandoning the ship,

WHO GOES INTO THE LIFE BOATS FIRST?? While others wait for rescue?


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Hypothetical answer: Only he crew gets to use the lifeboats. Everybody else drowns. (See: Titanic.)
.


----------



## RK3369

Those least able to tread water for an extended period get a seat in the lifeboat. Legal or illegal does not outweigh human life.


----------



## Goldwing

By the way, Elizabeth Warren is financing a liberal press "War Room" set up to specifically target the Trump administrations response to the Wuhan Virus.
That fake phony fraud should spend the money donated to her to help people instead of criticizing people that are giving their best effort to actually help people.
No politics? Really? Absolutely? Wow!

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1

"Laws are like sausages. It's better not to see them being made." -attributed to Otto von Bismarck

In other words, politics, like sausage making, is a dirty, disgusting business.
Warren's sore-loser behavior is only the most recent example of this fact.

(And, by the way, the true original source of the quoted epigram was not von Bismarck, but rather an American lawyer, John Godfrey Saxe. See: https://quoteinvestigator.com/2010/07/08/laws-sausages/)


----------



## pic

RK3369 said:


> Those least able to tread water for an extended period get a seat in the lifeboat. Legal or illegal does not outweigh human life.


How do make the determination about treading water?
Never heard that one, maybe I'll learn something here . The temperature is not very warm btw


----------



## pic

Goldwing said:


> By the way, Elizabeth Warren is financing a liberal press "War Room" set up to specifically target the Trump administrations response to the Wuhan Virus.
> That fake phony fraud should spend the money donated to her to help people instead of criticizing people that are giving their best effort to actually help people.
> No politics? Really? Absolutely? Wow!
> 
> GW


Unbelievable


----------



## pic

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Hypothetical answer: Only he crew gets to use the lifeboats. Everybody else drowns. (See: Titanic.)
> .


Lmao, that's hypothetical, good one


----------



## PhuBai70

My daughter showed up this morning with 2 cases of bottled water, 3 packs of TP and a box full of canned and dry foods. 
She said that older men were more at risk and she didn't want me leaving the house. That's my girl.


----------



## Goldwing

Some of you may know that I am a jeep guy. I was going to shop online for some parts upgrades this weekend then this happened............








Aw CRAP!

GW


----------



## PhuBai70

Goldwing said:


> Some of you may know that I am a jeep guy. I was going to shop online for some parts upgrades this weekend then this happened............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw CRAP!
> 
> GW


Just when you thought something positive would come from all of this...


----------



## Goldwing

PhuBai70 said:


> Just when you thought something positive would come from all of this...


I don't expect anything from anyone. 
The truth is my 26 year old furnace works well but is obsolete as far as getting any factory parts if needed. I will use my spare change to buy a replacement this summer. I will require a couple of rainy days for me to install it. The brother in law already volunteered his help, but we both agree that basements suck when the sun is shining.

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Goldwing said:


> ...The truth is my 26 year old furnace works well but is obsolete as far as getting any factory parts if needed...


Hmmm...
That's just like my 1985 Mitsubishi Montero.
Any auto shop can do the needed repairs, but the parts just aren't available.

It's too bad: That wonderful old truck has taken me places that I was afraid I wouldn't come back from, thanks to its low-low 4WD gearing and excellent handling.

Oh, well...
Jean and I are getting old and sedate, so we're getting a red Subaru Forester as its replacement. It has 4WD, and it handles well enough, but it has an auto-tranny, and it's no mountain goat.
And our daughter is giving us her older Subaru Outback, so Jean will have a 4WD car too, even though she really doesn't want to get rid of her beloved 1990 Maxima.

What has all this to do with COVID-19?
Well, the doctors say that I'm finally cured of my pneumonia and my minor heart difficulty, and that my immune system is pretty much back in working order, so it's safe to:
• Go to the mainland to get the new car,
• Eat bacon, and
• Also eat BBQ at the best BBQ joint in the entire North-Wet!
I'm not entirely certain which of those three is the most important, but I'll be working on that decision during the coming week.


----------



## PhuBai70

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Hmmm...
> That's just like my 1985 Mitsubishi Montero.
> Any auto shop can do the needed repairs, but the parts just aren't available.
> 
> It's too bad: That wonderful old truck has taken me places that I was afraid I wouldn't come back from, thanks to its low-low 4WD gearing and excellent handling.
> 
> Oh, well...
> Jean and I are getting old and sedate, so we're getting a red Subaru Forester as its replacement. It has 4WD, and it handles well enough, but it has an auto-tranny, and it's no mountain goat.
> And our daughter is giving us her older Subaru Outback, so Jean will have a 4WD car too, even though she really doesn't want to get rid of her beloved 1990 Maxima.
> 
> What has all this to do with COVID-19?
> Well, the doctors say that I'm finally cured of my pneumonia and my minor heart difficulty, and that my immune system is pretty much back in working order, so it's safe to:
> • Go to the mainland to get the new car,
> • Eat bacon, and
> • Also eat BBQ at the best BBQ joint in the entire North-Wet!
> I'm not entirely certain which of those three is the most important, but I'll be working on that decision during the coming week.


Glad to hear about your improving health. Hang in there, this thing will pass.


----------



## PhuBai70

Goldwing said:


> I don't expect anything from anyone.
> The truth is my 26 year old furnace works well but is obsolete as far as getting any factory parts if needed. I will use my spare change to buy a replacement this summer. I will require a couple of rainy days for me to install it. The brother in law already volunteered his help, but we both agree that basements suck when the sun is shining.
> 
> GW


Got ya beat, buddy. My Dad put central heat in this house in 1965 and I can't believe it's still working. Every winter I tell myself this will be the year that it dies. Parts have been replaced over the years but it's still the original furnace.
Since I'm retired I'm not sure I'll even get a check. I don't know how the distribution is set up.


----------



## Goldwing

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Hmmm...
> That's just like my 1985 Mitsubishi Montero.
> Any auto shop can do the needed repairs, but the parts just aren't available.
> 
> It's too bad: That wonderful old truck has taken me places that I was afraid I wouldn't come back from, thanks to its low-low 4WD gearing and excellent handling.
> 
> Oh, well...
> Jean and I are getting old and sedate, so we're getting a red Subaru Forester as its replacement. It has 4WD, and it handles well enough, but it has an auto-tranny, and it's no mountain goat.
> And our daughter is giving us her older Subaru Outback, so Jean will have a 4WD car too, even though she really doesn't want to get rid of her beloved 1990 Maxima.
> 
> What has all this to do with COVID-19?
> Well, the doctors say that I'm finally cured of my pneumonia and my minor heart difficulty, and that my immune system is pretty much back in working order, so it's safe to:
> • Go to the mainland to get the new car,
> • Eat bacon, and
> • Also eat BBQ at the best BBQ joint in the entire North-Wet!
> I'm not entirely certain which of those three is the most important, but I'll be working on that decision during the coming week.


Sounds like you are kicking butt Steve! I am happy tor you.

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Thanks.
But the real problem is that the repair parts for _me_ aren't available any more, either! 
.


----------



## chip2

I'm more concerned about the effects of the panic than I am about the virus. I am afraid that the economy is going to go down the crapper before this is over. Our local restaurants are open for take out only. Last time I went past Texas Roadhouse, there were 3 cars in the parking lot. Normally, it is packed at that time of day. I am still able to work, but my employer is asking us to wash hands frequently and practice social distancing. My wife, however, is a teacher. They are doing online classes, so she is working from home. Both of us are going out of the house less often than we used to. I guess we all need to take this seriously, but in the end I hope it turns out to be a massive over-reaction.

By the way, I'm glad that the President had the guts to call out the media for creating a panic. If I had no other reason than that (and I do have other reasons), that would be enough to make me vote for him.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Is "social distancing" the opposite of "social dancing"?

I could see where they might be somewhat similar...


----------



## pic

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Is "social distancing" the opposite of "social dancing"?
> 
> I could see where they might be somewhat similar...


Silly goose ,lol.


----------



## pic

Goldwing said:


> By the way, Elizabeth Warren is financing a liberal press "War Room" set up to specifically target the Trump administrations response to the Wuhan Virus.
> That fake phony fraud should spend the money donated to her to help people instead of criticizing people that are giving their best effort to actually help people.
> No politics? Really? Absolutely? Wow!
> 
> GW


It's my belief in agreement, that there are many involved in the corona viruses legitimate danger and turned it into a pandemonium event of hysteria seemingly without a political motive . 
The Dems deep state have turned it to (Apolitical Maximus) Weapon of political destruction


----------



## denner12

Heck ya, I can't find bacon nor breakfast sausage. I did get me a 13 pound Butterball though


----------



## Philco

I've been pretty much holed up for going on three weeks now. My daughter has been doing our grocery shopping, we've "attended" church via the radio or online. I've watched my retirement funds melting away, and we have not had anyone any further inside our house than the garage. I'm in my mid 60s with severe emphysema (on oxygen 24/7) and diabetes along with some minor heart issues and high blood pressure, so I check a lot of the high risk boxes. The only time we've been out was to go to the bank drive through window and to drop a letter in the post box from the car. We are taking this thing very seriously. I hope it's blown out of proportion, but I see reports of this virus spreading rapidly over a large part of the globe, well beyond the scope of Republicans or Democrats or their political agendas. Since our hospitals normally operate at close to capacity, it's not hard to see how the sudden influx of large numbers of very sick patients would quickly overwhelm the system. That's already happening in Italy and it's a very real possibility here as well. So, in answer to the original post, yes my life has been greatly affected and I imagine it will continue to be for a considerable time to come.


----------



## PhuBai70

Philco said:


> I've been pretty much holed up for going on three weeks now. My daughter has been doing our grocery shopping, we've "attended" church via the radio or online. I've watched my retirement funds melting away, and we have not had anyone any further inside our house than the garage. I'm in my mid 60s with severe emphysema (on oxygen 24/7) and diabetes along with some minor heart issues and high blood pressure, so I check a lot of the high risk boxes. The only time we've been out was to go to the bank drive through window and to drop a letter in the post box from the car. We are taking this thing very seriously. I hope it's blown out of proportion, but I see reports of this virus spreading rapidly over a large part of the globe, well beyond the scope of Republicans or Democrats or their political agendas. Since our hospitals normally operate at close to capacity, it's not hard to see how the sudden influx of large numbers of very sick patients would quickly overwhelm the system. That's already happening in Italy and it's a very real possibility here as well. So, in answer to the original post, yes my life has been greatly affected and I imagine it will continue to be for a considerable time to come.


Continue to play it safe, it's the smart thing to do. My daughter has also been bringing me things every few days because she doesn't want me leaving the house. 
While I criticize the Democrats for intentionally spreading panic I also know that this virus is a very serious thing. It will get worse before it gets better simply because we are still on the upward curve. It will eventually peak and then start to taper off but no one knows right now how long that will take.
So, now is the time to remember that old saying. Hope for the best but prepare for the worst.


----------



## RK3369

Governor issued a shelter at home order today for people 60 and over and those with health issues. Supposed to be for 2 weeks. Wife says even then we’re still staying home after that. If Trump lifts the shutdowns there will be a lot of new virus cases in short order.


----------



## Slowalkintexan

Trying to figure out what the future will be...lol. If in three weeks or so, all the ‘stay at home’ orders are lifted, and those that have not died will go “Well, that wasn’t so bad”. However, what about the paycheck to paycheck workers??
And when this all blows over, and it will,, how is the government going to sell us on the next pandemic?

Also, how will they convince us that the ‘stay at home’ orders actually worked to eliminate the virus? Or, does it just die out as the weather gets warmer and the humidity rises?

How are the small businesses going to recover?
And where is all the money that’s not being spent at the mall, for example going to go?


----------



## RK3369

lots of small businesses owners will be filing bankruptcy likely. Government does nothing speedily, so by the time they pass legislation (doesn't look good in the Senate right now) and get the mechanisms in place to deal with this, it will be 2 months or more before anybody sees any money.

Press briefing yesterday, Pence said they have now tested about 236,000 Americans....are you kidding me? That is only 7/100ths of one percent of the population of 330 million in this country. The government has no idea how widespread this is or how devestating it's going to be.


----------



## paratrooper

Trump says it's just a matter of a few weeks, not months, until America gets back to work.


----------



## pic

RK3369 said:


> Governor issued a shelter at home order today for people 60 and over and those with health issues. Supposed to be for 2 weeks. Wife says even then we're still staying home after that. If Trump lifts the shutdowns there will be a lot of new virus cases in short order.





RK3369 said:


> lots of small businesses owners will be filing bankruptcy likely. Government does nothing speedily, so by the time they pass legislation (doesn't look good in the Senate right now) and get the mechanisms in place to deal with this, it will be 2 months or more before anybody sees any money.
> 
> Press briefing yesterday, Pence said they have now tested about 236,000 Americans....are you kidding me? That is only 7/100ths of one percent of the population of 330 million in this country. The government has no idea how widespread this is or how devestating it's going to be.


Ok , Mr doom n gloom,
Sheep will sheeple .


----------



## pic

Noun. *sheeple* pl (plural only) (derogatory, slang) People who unquestioningly accept as true whatever their political leaders say or who adopt popular opinion as their own without scrutiny.


----------



## PhuBai70

I don't pay much attention to popular opinion but in my personal opinion this situation will in no way be over in a few weeks or even a few months. It will get much worse and the negative effects will be around for a long time. 
Some people will declare bankruptcy and some businesses will never reopen. While government assistance will be slow it will eventually help many but it will not save some people (and businesses) from financial disaster. Too many people live month to month. That's not their fault, that's just the way things are. When my wife and I were raising our kids we lived from paycheck to paycheck for years. 
Unfortunately, the number of cases will go up as will the number of deaths. Our current statistics are nowhere near those of the Swine Flu pandemic. As I said before, this thing has not yet peaked and we don't know when it will.
I'm not trying to be a doomsday prophet, I'm just stating the facts that we are all going to have to live with until this crisis is over. 
Be smart, be patient and be safe.


----------



## pic

The swine flu didn't have the mass hysteria, we are experiencing media, political destruction at its finest. 
https://www.reuters.com/article/uk-...vid-19-is-causing-mass-hysteria-idUSKBN2172HT


----------



## PhuBai70

pic said:


> The swine flu didn't have the mass hysteria, we are experiencing media, political destruction at its finest.
> https://www.reuters.com/article/uk-...vid-19-is-causing-mass-hysteria-idUSKBN2172HT


I remember the lack of panic during the Swine Flu pandemic. I was comparing the statistics of cases and deaths.


----------



## pic

PhuBai70 said:


> I'm remember the lack of panic during the Swine Flu pandemic. I was comparing the statistics of cases and deaths.


Check out any benefits you may be entitled to with the new stimulus package being approved. 
Unemployment, food stamps, amount per household or individual.
Good luck, we'll beat this virus down . Everything will be OK !!


----------



## denner12

I'm not a doctor, but I do believe that prolonged warmer weather with higher humidity is going to slow or even stop the spread of the virus just like any other virus. Albeit, those who are currently infected need to be isolated, treated and cured before they can further spread the virus to those who are virus free.

In the 2019-2020 flu season in the US there has been approx 14,000 deaths reported. So far there has been approx 1032 deaths in the US from the Corona virus, if that tells you anything. However, it's been said Corona is more contagious and stays on surfaces much longer.


----------



## pic

The position we have implemented to stand off the virus is creating more damage then the actual virus.
I recommend a shot of testosterone to curb your fear and feel like a MAN again, lol.


----------



## Jeb Stuart

As chief Martin Brody said* "We are going to need a bigger boat",*

*







*


----------



## rickclark28

There is talk about releasing the "non violent" criminals to clear out the jails in some areas of the country since the shutdown. Why does it seem like they go out of their way to make it hard as possible on citizens. Who do you think is going to get preyed upon by these thugs? 
Brilliant move, release the criminals back on the street.


----------



## PhuBai70

The L.A. County supervisors want to remove the sheriff from his position as the head of the emergency operations center. It seems that he and the "supes" haven't gotten along since he was elected. If he is removed from the EOC it will not affect his job as sheriff. 

"Villanueva believes the current attempt to remove him comes as blowback for his decision to close gun shops as nonessential businesses—reasoning that first-time gun owners in close-quarters and under stress would be a danger to themselves and others. The Sheriff reversed that decision the day after he made it, and then reversed again on Thursday in compliance with an executive order issued by Governor Gavin Newsom."


----------



## pic

Jeb Stuart said:


> As chief Martin Brody said* "We are going to need a bigger boat",*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They should be using the prisoners to fast track vaccines that may help the infected


----------



## denner12

Jeb Stuart said:


> As chief Martin Brody said* "We are going to need a bigger boat",*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Close gun stores and release criminals? No wonder California is in the mess it's in.


----------



## paratrooper

I've given this situation a lot of thought, and I'm sure that it's going to change a lot of things and the way we go about life, after it's all said and done.

Justified or not, it's going to end up being a life altering experience for all of us.


----------



## Jeb Stuart

Lol, a few days ago my Outdoor Range club sent out renewals for the coming year. I just paid a few hundred bucks, and then today after they received the money, shut the place down because of the virus. No word about how they plan to keep the money or any regards to the members financial concerns. I would bet that many could use the money better than a closed down Pistol range.
Sounds like perfect timing on their part.


----------



## Goldwing

Jeb Stuart said:


> Lol, a few days ago my Outdoor Range club sent out renewals for the coming year. I just paid a few hundred bucks, and then today after they received the money, shut the place down because of the virus. No word about how they plan to keep the money or any regards to the members financial concerns. I would bet that many could use the money better than a closed down Pistol range.
> Sounds like perfect timing on their part.


Last month I paid my $25 annual membership to my sportsmans club. It is always closed...........until I use my combination to open the gate and lock myself in. 
I am holding out on my golf course membership since our governor locked us out until April twenty-fourth. Might get a nice discount on that one.

GW


----------



## Jeb Stuart

We use a combo lock to get in. Just used it yesteday and not a soul there like most days of the week especially in winter. I hope they at least pro rate the time not being able to use the range. Same with my indoor memberships. Very convenient to get the money and then close. Not even on mention of dues etc. I am going to get in touch with paypal and see if I can stop payment. A little Professionalism on their part would have been nice.


----------



## pic

Jeb Stuart said:


> We use a combo lock to get in. Just used it yesteday and not a soul there like most days of the week especially in winter. I hope they at least pro rate the time not being able to use the range. Same with my indoor memberships. Very convenient to get the money and then close. Not even on mention of dues etc. I am going to get in touch with paypal and see if I can stop payment. A little Professionalism on their part would have been nice.


Plus they may be receiving a stimulus incentive.
Maybe call them , discuss the situation. 
I would still cancel the PayPal. Just in case the GUN MEMBERSHIP doesn't incentivize YOU


----------



## yellowtr

One thing that changed for me and my wife is the travel restrictions. Planned on going to Utah/Wyoming last fall but with all the restrictions we didnt go. 
Last year we were in Florida when the lock downs started. Bars/restaurants all went to takeout only.
Another thing that changed was: I like to do a few rock and mineral shows but they were all cancelled. So far this year all have been cancelled up to the end of April. 
Our local annual 15K/5K Boilermaker road race was cancelled last year as well. This years race has been scheduled for October. It has always been the 2nd Sunday in July. Tough race in the heat but free beer from the Utica Club brewery after the race.
For me, I still go on my long walks and runs when the weather is not too bad. I see no problem with catching a virus while outside working/running or walking.
Both outdoor ranges I use were open but with distance restrictions. Funny, the most I have seen at the ranges in all my years is 6 guys. 
We made numerous trips to Maine to visit the grand kids. No problems other than bars/restaurants/Legions were all closed. Visited daughter #3 in Baltimore in the Fall no problems. 
My local Legion was closed well into Summer last year. They finally opened for lunches 5 days a week so we go there at least once a week. Same with bars and restaurants. Opened originally outdoor only but eventually 25% indoors. We go out to dinner once a week and have had zero problems.
We did get the 1st shot of the vaccine a few weeks ago. The only reason I did it was so I could travel this year. NYS is going to pass a law that if you want to leave the state for any reason/method you must have your PAPERS in order. With kids in Arizona, Maine and Maryland, we need to travel. 
In NYS the effects of the virus were made much worse by the actions of the governor and the health departments. Tha after affects of all the business closings and unemployment will be felt for decades in this state.


----------

